# C et C++ > C > Contribuez >  Gestion de caisse et de stock d'un supermarch. [Sources]

## bniz

Bonjour,

Je viens par la prsente vous proposer une source en C.

En effet je suis actuellement en train de suivre une formation  distance en Master 2 (AIGEME-IEM) de l'UMLV. Dans le cadre du cours de programmation en C, on nous a donn un devoir intutil : Gestion de caisse et de stock d'un supermarch.

Nous l'avons fais en quipe avec un camarade de classe en utilisant les listes chaines. Vu que nous n'avons pas pu trouvez de sources pareilles sur votre site, nous nous sommes dit qu'aps on va vous la proposer pour aider les autres. 

Vous trouverez donc en pice jointe la description en pdf, la source gescaisto.c et les fichiers textes utiliss.

Cordialement.

-- 
NIYIBIZI Emile Bniz

----------


## amarsoft

merci merci merci

----------


## Davidbrcz

Je n'ai pas regard dans les dtails mais dj plusieurs remarques.

Les positives:
La documentation !!!! Elle est trs bien faite !Une bonne conception ainsi qu'une bonne architecture

Les ngatives
 Un seul fichier, difficile de se retrouver Pas de commentaires dans le code La forme de main est non valide Pas mal de code dupliqu. La variables globales, c'est le mal  ::aie::  .

----------


## gl

Tu peux rajouter  la liste L'absence de test sur les valeurs de retour de malloc(), fopen(), etc. Une mauvaise utilisation de feof() La non-inclusion de stdlib.h La mauvaise organisation du code

----------

